# 사랑해요, 사랑해 and 사랑하오



## blueberrycrazy

Hi!
I want to know what the differences between 사랑해요, 사랑해 and 사랑하오.  I found on the internet that they're all supposed to mean I love you, but I couldn't find when you're supposed to use these phrases (i.e. formal/informal, who you can/can't say it to, etc.).
Thanks!
~blueberrycrazy


----------



## Todessprache

blueberrycrazy said:


> Hi!
> I want to know what the differences between 사랑해요, 사랑해 and 사랑하오. I found on the internet that they're all supposed to mean I love you, but I couldn't find when you're supposed to use these phrases (i.e. formal/informal, who you can/can't say it to, etc.).
> Thanks!
> ~blueberrycrazy


 
사랑해요=formal
사랑해=informal
사랑하오=more formal


----------



## adamtheflyer

blueberrycrazy said:


> Hi!
> I want to know what the differences between 사랑해요, 사랑해 and 사랑하오. I found on the internet that they're all supposed to mean I love you, but I couldn't find when you're supposed to use these phrases (i.e. formal/informal, who you can/can't say it to, etc.).
> Thanks!
> ~blueberrycrazy


 

Okay, so here's where Korean is a little more difficult in comparison to English, where we have no real equivalents.

사랑해 is one of the most common ways to say I love you, it is extremely "intimate" meaning you can only use it with close friends or family. DO NOT use it often with people you do not know well, or if they are older than you.
사랑해요 is probably the most common way you'll find the verb 사랑하다 in. It adds respect with 요. People often do this to show their respect for one another while conveying their message. You can say this to most people without them taking offense.
사랑하오 is not exactly common, but another way to be very formal. You could also say 사랑합니다 or even more politely, 사랑하십니다 for a similar, more common effect. The (ㅂ/습)니다 or 십니다 are very common respect endings to verbs. This is used for highly respected people (most notably elders or bosses). Try to use this form with them.

Good luck learning Korean!


----------



## khawk

사랑해 - You can use this to your gf, partner, and your family members
사랑해요 - I would use this when I stand on a stage and say " I love you " to the public
사랑하오 - I have never used this. You can hear this word only in Korean historical dramas


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

as for (나 그대를) 사랑하오, you can perhaps say that in a gingko tree in the middle of the yard in the sunny day in the right mood in order to win her heart.

But depends, some girls might find it rather amusing when they hear it.


----------

